# Abschiedsparty fürs Shorle !!!!



## fez (8. März 2004)

*Sag zum Abschied leise Servus*

Hallo Freunde des Gepflegt-im-Wald-rumhÃ¼pfens.

Da laut FÃ¶rster das Shorle bis 31.03 04 abgebaut sein muss sollten wir, die *Locals* â *und ihr alle die das Shorle schon immer mal sehen wolltet * die Gelegenheit nutzen und dort zum letzten Mal eine hÃ¼bsche HÃ¼pferei veranstalten.

Protektoren sind Ã¼brigens Pflicht - hab keine Lust auf schonwieder Krankenwagen  !!!
*
Es bieten sich 2 Sonntage an: der 14.03 und der 21.03.*

Also bitte hier heftig reinschreiben wer wann am besten kann. 
Im Anschluss werde ich eventuell (und falls das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt)- eine kleine Grillerei mit Bier im Garten anbieten. Totes Tier oder TofuwÃ¼rstchen sollte ihr allerdings selbst mitbringen.


----------



## Froschel (8. März 2004)

bin natürlich dabei. Mal schauen wie das Wetter werden soll am WE, wenns pisst isses eh nix. Außerdem sollten wir kein Bier trinken sondern Shorle.  
Und bitte alle in Schwarz kommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (8. März 2004)

schwarze Kleidung und Schorle-Trinkflasche 

Allerdings werde ich bei JEDEM Wetter fahren - ist schliesslich das letzte Mal 
(im jetzigen Zustand...)


----------



## liebesspieler (8. März 2004)

mir wär der 14. ganz recht, allerdings wäre auch im grunde gegen den termin eine woche später nichts einzuwenden.
der erfinder des shore's besichtigt seit ewigkeiten seinen zögling mal wieder .


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. März 2004)

ich wollt mir das shorle am 16.3. mal anschauen, also laßt es bis dahin noch stehen, bitte bitte. hab's doch bis jetzt noch net live erleben dürfen.
an beiden sonntagen kann ich übrigens nicht.

gruß jörg


----------



## Freerider1987 (8. März 2004)

Möchtet ihr es würklich abbauen, oder doch noch mal mit demm Förster oder demm Forstamt reden?!

Ihr könnt doch sowieso nichts mehr verlieren, oder??


----------



## fez (8. März 2004)

nichts mehr zu verhandel - muss definitiv abgebaut werden


----------



## Didgi (8. März 2004)

Hi zusammen,

hmm, ich wollte den Shore unbedingt mal befahren. Vielleicht bekomm ich ein paar Leute ausm Pfälzer-Wald Froum zusammen. Dann kommen wir vielleicht zusammen da hin. Ich meld mich nochmal.

Daniel


----------



## liebesspieler (8. März 2004)

so wie ich das sehe bereiten wir unserem shorle ja eine wohl mehr als angemessene trauerfeier .


----------



## Erfweiler-RULEZ (8. März 2004)

Wir würden auch am 14.03 kommen wollen!!
Hoffe ich bin bis dahin wieder gesund   

Gruß aus Durlach

Familie Fuchs


----------



## Speedbullit (8. März 2004)

Hi,

wir würden eventuell am 14.03. vorbeikommen bevor dem shorle der todesstoß versetzt wird. brauche dann nur noch eine wegbeschreibung.

soul long s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (8. März 2004)

ich würde als treffpunkt vielleicht die aussichtsplattform am turmberg vorschlagen. da sind die parkplätze in der nähe und man verfehlt sich nicht. das mit der wegbeschreibung macht sicher der fez am besten .


----------



## fez (10. März 2004)

*Parkplatz am Turmberg

Sonntag, 14. März

11.30*


Fahrtbeschreibung für die Pfälzer Buben setze ich noch rein.


----------



## fez (11. März 2004)

Schneefällen zwischen 2,5 - 3 m sowie der hohen Lawinengefahr wird die Abschiedsparty auf den 21.03. vertagt.


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. März 2004)

jetzt hatte ich mir grad überlegt, am sonntag zu kommen, aber dann fahr ich halt doch nach freiburg


----------



## fez (11. März 2004)




----------



## Trailrider79 (11. März 2004)

is bei euch echt schnee gefallen, oder hast am sonntag schlichtweg keine zeit? hier schneits auch so ab und zu, aber so richtig liegenbleiben will da nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. März 2004)

bei uns hats richtig geschneit. Ca. 10 cm - je nach Höhenlage über Normalnull...
Mich hat fast der Schlag getroffen als ich heute Morgen aus dem Fenster geschaut habe.


----------



## Froschel (11. März 2004)

ich glaub der Fez ist nur am  weil er seine Winterreifen schon runter gezogen hat und nun mit dem Fahrrad den Turmberg hoch müßte.


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. März 2004)

meinst net, dass es bis zum sonntag wieder weggetaut is? gut, das holz düfte dann halt noch feucht sein, aber ich kenn das holz ja net, ob es dann so glitschig is, oder ob es die feuchtigkeit gut aufnehmen kann. naja, nichtsdestotrotz werd ich mir dann am dienstag nachmittag so gegen 17 uhr mitm liebesspieler das teil mal anschauen


----------



## fez (11. März 2004)

ist ja das Problem - bis Sonntag taut dann der Schnee zu einer hässlich rutschigen Schnee-Löß-Matsche zusammen... :kotz:

By the way - Dienstag 17.00 ? Versuche es einzurichten dass ich auch da bin.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> By the way - Dienstag 17.00 ? Versuche es einzurichten dass ich auch da bin.
> 
> Gruss Frank



wär auf jeden fall ne kuhle   sache


----------



## liebesspieler (11. März 2004)

baba, hab weder am 14. noch am dienstag nen rad - drecksmagura service
naja, 21. bin ich dann am start


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. März 2004)

dann darfst meins mal fahren


----------



## fez (11. März 2004)

nee, meins ! Hier, nimm meines Hannes *einschleim*


----------



## Erfweiler-RULEZ (12. März 2004)

Wir wollten am Sonntag trotzdem noch ein bißchen biken gehen, also wenn 
noch jemand ne Tour machen will würden wir uns gerne anschließen. 
Sonst machen wir das Wattkopfgebiet wieder unsicher.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2004)

Erfweiler-RULEZ schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollten am Sonntag trotzdem noch ein bißchen biken gehen ...


ICH!
werde dafür aber mal endlich einen Wattkopf/Kreuzlbergthread aufmachen.
Sprichst du von dir im Pluralis majestatis oder bist du schizophren oder schwanger oder ...?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erfweiler-RULEZ (12. März 2004)

Nein, ich bin nicht schwanger oder halte zuviel von mir selbst.
Mit "wir" meine ich meinen Freund und mich damit klarheit geschaffen ist.


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. März 2004)

@fez: hab dich glaub schonmal gefragt, aber wieviel luftdruck fährst du in deinem 3-way-swinger?


----------



## fez (12. März 2004)

ich mich erinnere ca. 100 psi. aber das gilt ja für mein Gewicht und Übersetzungsverhältnis ect...

Einfach rumprobieren und damit das beste Verhältnis von Ansprechverhalten und AntiSchaukel finden....


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. März 2004)

ja klar, hab auch schon ein bissl rumprobiert, jedoch hab ich so ne bescheidene sks-dämpferpumpe, wo man net stufenweise luft ablassen kann, sondern immer nur komplett leer und dann wieder neu reinpumpen muss, das is schon sehr stressig.

bin ja mal gespannt, wie sich deine z1 so vom ansprechverhalten etc im vergleich zu meiner macht.


----------



## ohnebikeisnix (12. März 2004)

hey fez

wann trefft ihr euch am sonntag.ich fahr vieleicht schon morgen mal hoch.

gruß andre


----------



## fez (13. März 2004)

jetzt am Sonntag evtl. oben - offizielles Treffen ist auf nächste Woche sonntag verschoben


----------



## Trailrider79 (16. März 2004)

fez: hannes und ich sind so ca 17.30 uhr am shorle. gruß jörg


----------



## liebesspieler (16. März 2004)

ya, go 4 it fez


----------



## fez (16. März 2004)

ab ca. 17.00 da 

oben oder unten treffen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (16. März 2004)

da hannes kein bike hat, fahren wir mitm auto hoch. treffen wir uns oben würd ich sagen. oder hast nen besseren vorschlag(kenn mich ja net aus  )?


----------



## fez (16. März 2004)

ihr !!! 

Mitm Auto hochfahrn, vom Hannes aus ?

Ja, wir treffen uns oben


----------



## fez (16. März 2004)

wir treffen uns bei mir ca. 17.15 und schleppen unsere schlappen Körper gemeinsam hoch ?

(Hannes - kannst du mein Fett mitbringen ?)

Gruss Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (16. März 2004)

sodele, also, dann machen wir 17.15 uhr bei dir fez. bis nachher


----------



## Froschel (16. März 2004)

meint ihr 17.15 heute oder am Sonntag  

machen wir dann am Sonntag noch ne Grillsession mit Bierwechpump und so ???   wir können ja nen Grill schnappen und irgendwo in der Pampa Kadaver knusprig machen......


----------



## Froschel (16. März 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> . bis nachher


ok, hat sich ja grad geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (16. März 2004)

@bernhard: kommst du nachher auch?


----------



## Froschel (16. März 2004)

hab leider keine Zeit, muß noch meine shoppingrunde drehen...

macht ein paar nette Bilder    und keine Unfälle


----------



## liebesspieler (16. März 2004)

ich werde mich todesmutig zu fuß die trails runterstürzen und um anerkennung kämpfen!


----------



## fez (16. März 2004)

- wärs auch möglich sich schon 17.00 Uhr zu treffen ? Lichtechnisch zählt ja momentan noch jede Minute - zwecks hübscheren Bildern...


----------



## liebesspieler (16. März 2004)

klar - wegen mir auch schon viertel vor


----------



## fez (16. März 2004)

bis nachher zwischen 16.45 und 17.00


----------



## Trailrider79 (16. März 2004)

ok, machen wir also um 16.45 uhr beim fez


----------



## fez (16. März 2004)

die Jungs standen schon vor der Tür, doch mitm Auto hochgefahren (peinlich, peinlich) um noch Licht zu haben. Hannes war zu Fuss unterwegs und war der Kameramann, Trailrider hatte sein neues GIANT AC dabei und fuhr Bernhards Leiterle runter. anouk sauste in der gegend rum dass es eine Pracht war und ein kleines Filmchen gibts auf Singletrailz auch zu bewundern. Schön wars

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (17. März 2004)

sollen wir uns denn am Sonntag treffen  
wer fährt den Bierlaster hoch 
wer bringt das Dynamit zum aufräumen mit (Zünder nicht vergessen) 
wieviele GoGoGirls soll ich bestellen 
und noch, wieviele Kerzen zum ausblasen   
Taschentücher bringt jeder selbst mit 
falls schachtelmäßige Kommentare von Fußvolk, Seile und Klebeband mitnehmen, die werden dann gleich an die Hühnerleiter gebunden und ausgepeitscht.

Bis denno


----------



## fez (17. März 2004)

wohl am Besten um 11.00 am Parkplatz Turmberg.

Und dass mir ja keiner "schachtelmässige Kommentare" abgibt (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (19. März 2004)

Morgen Jungs,

muß euch leider am Sonntag alleine lassen, habe ein sehr lukrtives Jöble angeboten bekommen, zische jetzt ab und komme erst Dienstag wieder.

Machts gut, feiert schön und trinkt nicht soviel Schorle ...  

mfg Marcus


----------



## Erfweiler-RULEZ (20. März 2004)

Wir werden morgen auch nicht kommen,
wir sind in der Pfalz zum biken!
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## fez (20. März 2004)

habe heute Nacht noch die einige der neuralgischen Punkte mit Plastikplane abgedeckt ....


----------



## Triple F (21. März 2004)

Spontan werde ich morgen auch zum Shore kommen - wenn ich nicht verpenne   !

Aber wichticz!!!
Ich brauch noch einen Kurbelabzieher für Vierkant-BB!!! Ich muss noch das mitlere KB auswechseln....

Bitte nehmt mit, was ihr da habt!!!!!

Ciao,
3F


----------



## fez (21. März 2004)

Es schifft - und das nicht zu knapp...  

Immerhin habe ich Planen ausgelegt - falls sie der Sturm nicht weggefegt hat sollten einige Sachen fahrbar sein.

*Der alte Brauch wird nicht geknickt - bei Regen wird im Saal ge..tanzt*

Ich habe gestern noch einen Gugelhupf gebacken und werde ein kleines Kaffeekränzchen bei den überdachten Picknickbänken gegenüber des Spielplatzes (auf der anderen Strassenseite) organisieren.

Für alle Auswärtigen welche abenteuerlustig sind und echtes B./C.-Regenwald-Feeling am Shorle erleben möchten:
Zum Spielplatz kommt ihr *automatisch* wenn ihr der Strasse  am Turmberg 500 m folgt. Dort gibts auch einen Parkplatz.


----------



## Froschel (21. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern noch einen Gugelhupf gebacken und werde ein kleines Kaffeekränzchen bei den überdachten Picknickbänken gegenüber des Spielplatzes (auf der anderen Strassenseite) organisieren.


 Fez ist einfach prima


----------



## Triple F (21. März 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch noch einen Kurbelabzieher für Vierkant-BB!!! Ich ....



Hallo?


----------



## liebesspieler (21. März 2004)

schraub doch die kurbel locker und dreh paar runden auf der straße, dadurch müsste sich die kurbel doch das flexen doch automatisch lösen. pass nur auf, dass du nicht ins leere trittst. also bei ISIS klappt das ganz guz .


----------



## fez (21. März 2004)

habe alles dabei was Du brauchst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (22. März 2004)

gibts noch nen bericht über die abschiedparty, so mit foddos un so weida?

@fez: hast die videos bekommen? wenn ja, schick ich die anderen raus


----------



## fez (22. März 2004)

noch - bis ich gestern abend zur Ruhe kam wars auch schon wieder 22.00, und dann war die Luft raus...

Jörg - Ja, vielen Dank für die Vids !


----------



## Froschel (22. März 2004)

gestern, das Wetter hat dann auch noch einigermaßen mitgespiel, und besuch aus der Pfalz hatten wir auch noch (Speed-bullit und Co.). 3xF scheute auch die weite Anfahrt aus dem fernen Freiburg nicht um dem denkwürdigen Shorle seinen Gnadenstoß zu versetzen. Leider gabs einige komunikatinosschwierigkeiten bezüglich dem Kurbelabzieher, wodurch 3xF wieder mit technischem Hanicap ins rennen ging(alles andere hätte mich auch schon gewundert)   . Eine schon mal gebrochene Rippe wurde fast noch einmal gebrochen, aber zum glück nur fast, da unser Shorlehund Anuk sich erdreistete in der Landebahn eines Sprunges zu pausieren.
Senore Fezini sorgte für lecker Kuchen und Kaffe(ohne Zucker!) und sorgte so für eine gemütliche alteherrenrunde-Stimmung.
Bilder und Filmchen gab es auch einige, und denke sie werden auch in bälde hier der Öffentlichkeit preis gegeben.
Die GoGoGirls konnten leider nicht kommen da die Wetterverhältnisse es einfach nicht zuliesen.
So dann warten wir mal auf die Bilddokumente........

Bis denno


----------



## Speedbullit (22. März 2004)

auch ich muss sagen schön war die zeit.

soul long bis demnächst und wie gesagt wir bleiben im gspräsch.


----------



## Froschel (23. März 2004)

ei wo bleiba denn die Bilda


----------



## Triple F (23. März 2004)

Bilder kommen im Laufe der Woche. Bin momentan ziemlich busy ...

Desweiteren war der kleine "Defekt" am Bike noch das Geringste...

Als mir der Sprit auszugehen droht (~ 10km vor Freiburg), fahr´ich eben doch noch kurz an die Tanke und lass ein paar s in den Tank. Dumm nur, dass der Motor irgendwie nicht mehr will   . Naja, Heim trampen ist ja auch nicht so das Wahre, wegen Bike im Kofferraum. Also bin ich mit dem Bike von der AB-Tanke Heim gefahren und muss mal im Laufe der Woche schauen, ob mein Golf noch da steht (..und ob die Anlage noch drin ist   )

3xF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (23. März 2004)

man soll ja auch nicht Diesel in ne Benzinkutsche tanken nur weil's billiger ist


----------



## fez (23. März 2004)

das gibts doch nicht !

Irgendwie hast Du fahrzeugtechnisch ein ziemlich schlechtes Karma scheint mir


----------



## Froschel (23. März 2004)

versuchs doch mal mit nem Pferd oder Hühner oder so, da ist nicht so viel Technik dabei.


----------



## Triple F (23. März 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> man soll ja auch nicht Diesel in ne Benzinkutsche tanken nur weil's billiger ist



Da war doch was   

Nein, diese Panne geht voll in Ordnung, das war ja sowas "mit Ankündigung".
Letztes Jahr an meinem Geburtstag, hat mir einer ne schöne Delle in Kotflügel gefahren und ist abgehauen. Ich denke, da wollte mein Golf dann mal nen Gedenktag einlegen.   

Zumindest hatte ich noch ne schöne Tour ...


----------



## fez (23. März 2004)

auf den Anblick wenn Triple auf einem Huhn nach Karlsruhe reitet   



			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> versuchs doch mal mit nem Pferd oder Hühner oder so, da ist nicht so viel Technik dabei.



Der Anb


----------



## fez (24. März 2004)

here comes the sun


----------



## Triple F (25. März 2004)

Trotz leichtem Siff war´s ein Riesenspass.
Hier noch ergänzend zu Fezens Bericht das berüchtigte Familienfoddo (leider gegen das Licht geknipst..):











Mann,mann, da sehen wir ja fast wie ne Boygroup aus.

Die Kurzvideos werde ich in der nächsten Zeit "irgendwie" dem singletrailz-fez zuspielen.


Am SAT werde ich noch ne kleine Kurierfahrt erledigen:
Muss für ein Freund ein Santa Bullit von PF nach FR bringen! Aber gerne doch


----------



## Froschel (25. März 2004)

wie die Hühner auf der Leiter


----------

